# Do I need running lights on my 14 ft aluminum boat?



## EXITPUPIL

Do I need running lights on my 14 ft aluminum boat?

Its possible that I may only take it out at night for the walleye opener...but It would be good to know...do I need running lights? Also if I do where do you buy them the cheapest and how hard are they to install?

Thanks 

EP


----------



## Quack Wacker

According to this....yes.


http://www.boat-ed.com/mi/handbook/lights.htm

*Navigation Lights*

If underway between sunset and sunrise, or during periods of reduced visibility (fog, rain, haze, etc.), vessels must be equipped with and exhibit navigation lights.The required navigation lights differ depending on the type and size of your vessel.
*Power-Driven Vessels When Underway*

Remember, power-driven vessels include sailboats operating under engine power.
*If less than 26 ft. long, the required lights are:*

Red and green sidelights visible from a distance of at least one mile away.
An all-round white light or both a masthead light and a sternlight as shown in *Figure 1. *These lights must be visible from a distance of at least two miles away. The all-round white light (or the masthead light) must be higher than the sidelights.






*If 26 ft. long or longer, the required lights are:* 

Red and green sidelights visible from a distance of at least one mile away.
A masthead light and a sternlight visible from a distance of at least two miles away. The masthead light must be higher than the sidelights as shown in *Figure 1.*
*Unpowered Vessels When Underway*

Unpowered vessels are sailing vessels or vessels that are paddled, poled, or rowed.
*If 26 ft. long or longer,* these vessels must exhibit the lights as shown in *Figure 2:* 

Red and green sidelights visible from a distance of at least two miles away.
A sternlight visible from a distance of at least three miles away.






*If less than 26 ft. long, *these vessels should: 

If practical, exhibit the lights as shown in *Figure 2.*
If not practical, have on hand at least one lantern or flashlight shining a white light as shown in *Figures 3.*






*All Vessels When Not Underway*

*All vessels* are required to use an all-round white light between sunset and sunrise whenever they are anchored in the waters of or connected to the Great Lakes. It is advisable to display a white light always when anchored or adrift at night.


----------



## Quack Wacker

Here is a quick and easy set. Also can be found at walmart, meijer....

http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wc...toreNum=10109&subdeptNum=10577&classNum=10578


----------



## EXITPUPIL

Awesome response from both of you Thanks!


----------



## finlander

If you have a bow mount electric the light needs to be higher than the motor is. Like when it is stowed. Needs to be 12" high or close to it, so the light can be seen to the sides.


----------



## jasomx6

I have the battery operated lights that are shown in the above post. they are on my duck boat and work perfect for the minimal amount of use they get.


----------

